# Cold Start Problem



## murk92 (Oct 8, 2002)

It takes my 1982 Rabbit(1.7l Fuel injection) 3 to 4 times to start when the engine is cold. What could be causing this? I must keep my foot on the gas or it eventually will stall out. By the fourth engine stall it maintains its idle and runs w/o stalling.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Cold Start Problem (murk92)*

vacuum leaks?
does it start up on the first try if you floor it while cranking?


----------



## murk92 (Oct 8, 2002)

*Re: Cold Start Problem (ziddey)*

if its a vacuum leak where should I start in my troubleshooting?


----------



## gt40mkiv (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: Cold Start Problem (murk92)*

Everywhere. This is one of those things where you just need to trace them all. 
Do you have some ether or starter fluid. Try having the engine running and spray a little bit of that around. If your idle jumps, then you have a vacuum leak.
Look for cracks where you can. (torn air boot, cracked ends...) Make sure to inspect underneath the cloth-wrapped vacuum lines as well.
Do you have a vacuum line diagram under your hood? That should be pretty useful.


----------



## murk92 (Oct 8, 2002)

*Re: Cold Start Problem (gt40mkiv)*

Thanks for the input. One more question. Any chance it could be the Auxillary Air Regulator. If so, How the heck do you get back there to take it out. Seems hard to get to. Thanks


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Cold Start Problem (murk92)*

if you have a harbor freight around you, or order online, they have cheap good vacuum gauges. or of course you can source one from a number of places. helps a lot.
spraying starter fluid is a good way to detect if your ears aren't that deft.
you can try deleting vacuum components as well, and reintroducing as needed. for example, unclamp the pre/post tb hoses for the AAV and cap them off. adjust the idle as necessary if needed. see how idle improves.


----------



## khartman2394 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: Cold Start Problem (ziddey)*

I have a similiar problem with my 85 Cabby. I have done all the vacuum leak checks and all seems good. My car has to start 3-4 times to keep running and get the idle to stabilize. It will die immediately if I touch the gas pedal before it stabilizes. It does this after the car has sat 3-4 hours. My question is, is it the Idle Stabilazation Valve, or maybe the Aux/Air Valve? If so how do you clean them? Is there any adjustments I can do? Don't mean to hi-jack if I am, but, I think this falls under the pervue of this thread. Thanks.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Cold Start Problem (khartman2394)*

losing residual fuel pressure?


----------



## khartman2394 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: Cold Start Problem (ziddey)*

Could be, haven't thought of that. How do I check it? Thanks


----------



## 81scirocco_S (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Cold Start Problem (khartman2394)*

I used to have this problem on my Scirocco (CIS)..it would only show up when cold and get worse the colder it got..e.g. mixture wasn't rich enough on a cold start basically...i lived with it and would (as regular maintenance) clean the screen at the input of the WUR, which helped somewhat...but one time, on a whim, I simply replaced the whole WUR with one in great shape and she-bang...perfect starts at any temp. If the problem gets worse as the outside temp is colder, I'd look at the WUR for sure


----------



## khartman2394 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: Cold Start Problem (81scirocco_S)*

Thanks for the advice. I will try cleaning out the WUR and see if that makes a difference. If I need another WUR do I find one in a junk yard or where do I get one?


----------



## 81scirocco_S (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Cold Start Problem (khartman2394)*

it wouldn't hurt to clean that screen...If replacement called for, I found my WUR for about $50-60 on ebay from a very reputable seller. Rebuilt ones from shops would be a lot more..$$. Also, u could check the classifieds
NOW in principle, it could be other things, 
http://www.cabby-info.com/imag...g.jpg
so to not waste your money and to gamble on a WUR replacement, you would technically have to check the cold control fuel pressure...If it's out of spec and much higher than say 24psi or whatever the cold spec is (sorry, I don't have bentley handy and the exact value depends on the temp.), then that's your problem for sure. 
Now, of course, most CIS owners don't have a fuel pressure tester







and one with right fittings prob. costs as much as a WUR, so there ya go...but maybe you have a friend or someone nearby with one...very easy to check and the most basic check of the WUR. Cold control pressure should be low and then rise to it's warm control pressure somewhere in the 55'ish psi range. 


_Modified by 81scirocco_S at 9:21 PM 11-6-2009_


----------



## murk92 (Oct 8, 2002)

Anybody have an easy method/technique at getting the AAR out. Like I said earlier in this post it is in a very hard to reach area below the wipers at the rear of the intake manifold. Thanks


----------



## GeekWagens (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: (murk92)*

why take it out when you can just shine a flash light though and see if it closes correctly


----------



## mr.dubber (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: Cold Start Problem (murk92)*

hey man i've the same problem on a 91 gli 16v,but i dont know what is it but when i start off sounds a liltle bit of air maybe be the vacum leak haha but what its the WUR??


----------



## wizzyswagon (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: Cold Start Problem (mr.dubber)*

didn't know if you were joking of not but the WUR= Warm Up Regulator


----------

